# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Treba li djecu tjerati da jedu ono što im se ne sviđa?

## Mojca

7 godina. Oduvijek jako bira što se tiče hrane. Prvi pošteni obrok je pojela s 14 mjeseci kad sam počela raditi, do tad je bila odbijač dohrane i držala se cice. 

Sad jede sve, ali baš sve namirnice (osim patliđana  :Smile:  ) ali neke načine pripreme ne voli. Recimo, povrće iz woka joj je super, obožava ga ali dinstano nije. Ne paše joj svaki čušpajz. Sami cous-cous obožava, pire od njega nema šanse. Jede i sirovo povrće i puno voća. Ne voli mliječnu čokoladu, preferira tamnu. 

Ono što joj je fino jede s guštom i malo, a ono što joj se ne sviđa ne jede. Radije će gladovati. Ako uzmem žlicu da ju nahranim recimo dinstanim povrćem uspijem par zalogaja i to je sve. Kaže da joj je mučno.

Ima svoja pravila na tanjuru... Npr. tjestenina i saft se ne smiju miješati, moraju biti odvojeni. ili... knedle sa šljivama se ne posipaju sa šećerom i cimetom, nego se šećer i cimet stave pored i onda se komadići knedlice "umoče" u njih. Itd... ne do bog drugačije. 


I sad pitanje, treba li ju tjerati da jede tjesteninu prelivenu saftom ili joj udovoljavati i stavljati odvojeno? Treba li ju tjerati da jede ono što ne voli, npr treba li ju tjerati da jede dinstano povrće koje ne voli? Treba li ju tjerati da jede neki čušpajz koje ne voli, a zapravo sve namirnice iz njega voli...?

----------


## nicky_111

Ja svoju nebi tjerala. 

I ja imam svoja pravila kako se jede npr špinat, sarma, tjesto i tak jedem još dan danas  :Smile:  ako hoće pojest ne vidim nikakav razlog da joj se ne udovolji. Gledam na to kao na sitnice.

----------


## Optimist

Niposto. Ni djecu ni odrasle. 
Ako ti Smjehuljica jede dosta i zdravo, zasto je tjerati na nesto povrh toga? 
Iz tog sto pojede sasvim joj je dovoljno za zdrav rast i razvoj. 
A njena pravila...pa tako je kako je, njoj imaju smisla. 
Tjeranje na nesto moze biti kontraproduktivno. 
Nece dinstano, pa? Hoce sirovo, kuhano, kako god. 
Mozda se i promjeni s vremenom, do tada budi zadovoljna i ovakvom prehranom, koja je zapravo sasvim ok, izbirljiva, ali sve u svemu, dobra!

----------


## Mima

Da, obavezno joj odmah sutra uvaljaj knedlu u šećer i cimet  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

mislim da je pitanje bilo, smije li je tjerati da jede u školi, ako nije napravljeno ili servirano kako ona hoće, doma radiš kak hoće, u školi teško da će se udovoljiti svemu, čak i dijelu zahtjeva

----------


## MalaRiba

Evo mislim da nije dobro niti tjerati na silu, niti prepuštati da se prehrana razvije u OKP (kao naravno najveću krajnost, ali općenito da se ne 'drami' oko nje) jer na taj način dijete nije zaštićeno i ne ugađa mu se, već se stvara novi sustav problema. Koliko god svi mi željeli da nam djeci bude lijepo i da ih se ne muči onime što baš, baš ne moraju, nekada treba vidjeti je li zdravije ne popuštati, jer je svijet iovako ionako prepun knedlica već posutih šećerom i cimetom, i hrane koja se dodiruju na tanjuru.

Što bih ja napravila - nudila. Neka svaki put kada jede knedlice ima svoju 'čistu' knedlu, ali svaki put joj obavezno daj da proba i već posutu. Neka svaki put kada vi jedete dinstano povrće i ona proba zalogaj. Možda, nakon što proba sve te 'uobičajene' stvari veći broj puta, i doma i van kuće, to postane novo normalno i prestane inzistirati na hrani napravljenoj i raspoređenoj na određeni način. Uz to joj objašnjavaj, da je to ista stvar, isti okus, samo malo drukčiji način.
Moja kćer nije voljela mnoge stvari, ali je svaki svaki put kad bi ta hrana bila na stolu morala probati komadić, pa sad dal uz kruhić dal samo, dal veći ili manji, samo neka proba okusić. I tako se malo pomalo počela privikavati na sve, i sada jede s guštom sve ono što joj nije bilo drago, i masline, i srdelica i kelj. Jedino pomidor ne može nikako provariti, ali svako ljeto proba tu i tamo najmanji komadić i kaže da ne, i dalje nije fino  :Smile: 

Sretno!

----------


## Mojca

> mislim da je pitanje bilo, smije li je tjerati da jede u školi, ako nije napravljeno ili servirano kako ona hoće, doma radiš kak hoće, u školi teško da će se udovoljiti svemu, čak i dijelu zahtjeva


Gdje sam spomenula školu?

----------


## Mima

Kako to dijete mora probati? Što ako neće?

----------


## MalaRiba

E to ne znam, naša je uvijek bar probala, štajaznam vjerovala je da ju nećemo potrovati valjda :D, možda je i Mojcina kćer takva da će eto, bar probati.

----------


## cipelica

Imamo dvoje djece svejeda i jednu izbirljivicu. Mislim da se izbirljivost povećala kad je mm( koji je izbirljivac :Smile: ) u jednom trenutku osjetio potrebu da je uči da treba jesti sve. Srećom, spoznao je glupost. Sad je opet sve ok. Ona je i dalje izbirljiva na svoj način.

----------


## Optimist

Ja ju ne bih nutkala. 
Niti pridavala paznju. Mislim da je bolje ignorirati. 
Ima primjere oko sebe koji jedu i dinstano i preliveno, posuto...to joj je dovoljno. 
Zna da moze i ovako i onako. 
Bitno da jede zdravo i raznovrsno.

----------


## Beti3

Ja isto nikog ne tjeram da jede što ne može. Reći ću dva puta, pa probaj, fino je! No, ako neće, neće.
Npr. jedan će pire, jedan samo kuhami krompir, a treći na salatu. Nikakav problem svima udovoljiti kad stignem, ili ne, kad ne stignem.
Lagano pristupam hranjenju oduvijek. Glavno da u tjednu pojedu ono što se smatra bitnim za život, a u kakvom obliku će to pojesti, nije baš moj problem. 
No, divno je imati dijete koje voli jesti i voli hranu...sve dok ju ne počne voljeti previše...  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja imam totalnog nejedaca i ne silim. Probala sam par puta,digne mu se zeludac i samo napravim kontraefekt.
Kad je spreman za nesto novo,sam nas zatrazi

Ja sam ko mala bila ful izbirljiva. Nisu me tjerali jesti i na tome sam im zahvalna. Nikakvo sjedenje uz tanjur, pojedi sve i sl. Kako sam rasla,sirila sam jelovnik, na faksu pogotovo. I sad jedem stvarno sve. 

Mislim da to jednostavno dode, samo s vremenom

----------


## Mima

Moja kći isto ima svoja pravila oko hrane na tanjuru, ne voli da se hrana miješa, meni stvarno ne pada na pamet u to se petljati. 
Istina je da to možda iziskuje neki dodatni trud oko naručivanja hrane izvan kuće, npr. u Ikei obavezno moramo naručiti da umak bude sa strane  :Grin: , ali nije to neki silan problem.
Što se tiče izbirljivosti, i moja je kao mala bila jako izbirljiva, ali se to vremenom mijenjalo, mi smo samo uporno stavljali hranu na stol, pa smo dočekali da sama uzima i ono što nekad nije htjela.
I dalje ima dosta vrsta hrane koje uopće neće jesti, ali to su takve vrste hrane da me to što ih neće uopće ne zabrinjava  :Grin: , npr. paštete, trokut sir, neće nikave umake (kečap, majoneza), neće ocat niti bolo što kiselo.

----------


## magistra

Da barem ja imam tvoje probleme Mojca...
Ako dijete redovno jede i nije probirljivo, već je problem u serviranju, zdjelu pred njega pa neka si servira samo. To vrijedi kad dijete zna prepoznati glad i samo krene u frižider da ne pojede namještaj.
Ako dijete inače jako malo jede i ima ograničen jelovnik po vlastitoj fix ideji, uz porciju psihologije inzistirati da jede servirano.

----------


## Optimist

Kod ekstrema bih ipak drugacije pristupala. 
To je MM. Ali vec sam ga gotovog dobila pa nisam mogla puno promijeniti po pitanju prehrane.  :Grin: 
I njemu je to katastrofa, ogranicava ga, jede mali broj namirnica, na ostalo mu se dize zeludac. 
E, sad, di su napravljeni krivi koraci (i jesu li), sto se moglo poduzeti dok je bio mali...
Zato me strah za prehranu Opti, za sad nije bas sladokusac, jos uvijek mora sve biti izmiksano, jer od grudica ima nagon na povracanje, vecinom moram zasladjivati hranu vocem, ali cu biti ustrajna da pojede koliko toliko dovoljno i zdravo. 
Neopisivo sam sretna kad smaze blitvu, spinat pa taman i s jabukom. 
Ali ako vidim da joj je dan od nejedenja, popustim, pustim, prepustim i sutra probam ponovo.

----------


## Cubana

E ja svog tjeram. 
Jer da ga ne tjeram on bi jeo samo krumpir i tjesteninu.
I ono, ako mu je bas odvratno, ne mora jesti.
Kolace koje ne voli ne mora jesti. 
Ali da ću kuhati 2 rucka, neću. Brljavi, ali pojede.

----------


## magistra

> Ja imam totalnog nejedaca i ne silim. Probala sam par puta,digne mu se zeludac i samo napravim kontraefekt.
> Kad je spreman za nesto novo,sam nas zatrazi
> 
> Ja sam ko mala bila ful izbirljiva. Nisu me tjerali jesti i na tome sam im zahvalna. Nikakvo sjedenje uz tanjur, pojedi sve i sl. Kako sam rasla,sirila sam jelovnik, na faksu pogotovo. I sad jedem stvarno sve. 
> 
> Mislim da to jednostavno dode, samo s vremenom


Uh, treba to dočekati.
Imam dijete koje se ponaša na isti način za stolom kao tvoje. Rađe bi skapala od gladi nego pojela ako nisu neki njeni standardi zadovoljeni.
A na živce okinem kad odbije jelo koje je prošli tjedan najnormalnije pojela i na taj argument odgovara da ona to nikad nije ni probala i da joj nije fino. A govorimo o curici koja je navršila 10 godina. Mlađa jede najnormalnije.
Kad smo se MM i ja oženili, a tad je imao 35 godina, decidirano je odbijao neka jela i namirnice. Do tad ih uopće nije jeo / probao, jer njegova mater nije vršila pritisak za stolom. Ja blesača sam slagala jelovnik po njegovim preferencijama. Dok nismo došli u situaciju da su cure porasle za dohranu i za stolom sjedili svi kad bi on slavodobitno izjavio da nešto od ponuđenog neće jesti. On, muškarac od 30+ godina! Pa su cure tako male koristile taj argument, da neće jesti jer tata ne jede.
Sad je za stolom tišina i svi jedu sve, neki i uz suze (ovi maloljetni, veliki ne plače mada mu nekad sigurno dođe) bar moraju probati 5 žlica.
I onda si razmišljam o toj situaciji u kojoj je jedna majka dozvolila da joj dijete navrši neke godine života a za stolom se ponaša kao 5-godišnjak. I nema šanse da moje naraste tako neuko i posljedično da moje majčinstvo dovodi u pitanje kako sam ih odgojila da ne znaju što je npr. rajčica.
Zato silim da se jesti mora, serviraju si sami iz lonca / zdjele na stolu i što stave u tanjur moraju pojesti, pa onda kalkulantski stavljaju malo ako im nešto i ne paše, ali je i to dobro jer se sve proba i ništa ne baca.
Kažem, ružno izgleda kad vam je dijete (i ne daj bože, već odrastao klipan) za stolom negdje u društvu i sebično prebire što hoće i neće jesti. Nešto grabi kao da je pobjegao iz gladi ne vodeći računa da i ostali za stolom trebaju dobiti komad iz tog pladnja a na nešto prezrivo otpuhuje nosom opet ne imajući u vidu da se možda ni drugima za stolom to ne jede ali je ponuđeno pa je red uzeti makar žlicu da se ne uvrijedi domaćin/ica.
I to je porcija odgoja koju moje cure dobiju također servirano uz obrok i žalosno da pojedinci dođu do zrelosti a da ih vlastita mater nije time poučila.

----------


## tangerina

i ja imam muža izbirljivca i sina izbirljivca
je li sin takav radi gena ili učenja po modelu, mogu samo nagađati, ali činjenica je i da ima model mene svejeda

kad dijete ne voli nekoliko namirnica ili nekoliko načina serviranja, to je lako zaobići
kad voli sve skupa 4 jela, a ta jela su pohano meso, bolognese i još nešto slično, to je problem, ne samo za njega nego i za cijelu obitelj, jer odjednom ne znaš više šta bi kuhao uopće (nisam od duplih ručkova baš)
nekad znam "siliti", tj ja to zovem "inzistirati", ali ne kad vidim da mu se diže želudac, nego ono ako procijenim da nije lud za tim ali će preživit
naučila sam ga da začepi nos i pojede, doslovno, jer tako manje osjeti okus, može i manja količina

----------


## nevena

Ne bih tjerala, nikako. Pa jede raznoliko a njen izbor kako to slaze na tanjuru i kako jede.
Takav je i moj, malo je stariji od tvoje. Isto nikad ne miješa npr. bolonjez i tijesto, saft i prilog. Jede neke svoje kombinacije. Kad mu je fino pojede da se pitam gdje mu stane, a kad nije tek toliko da preživi.

----------


## Optimist

> E ja svog tjeram. 
> Jer da ga ne tjeram on bi jeo samo krumpir i tjesteninu.
> I ono, ako mu je bas odvratno, ne mora jesti.
> Kolace koje ne voli ne mora jesti. 
> Ali da ću kuhati 2 rucka, neću. Brljavi, ali pojede.


E, da, o takvima pricam. 
Nakon nekih godina tjeranje vise ne pomaze na nesto na sto se nije ucilo, vec se brzo odustalo.

----------


## Cubana

O sinu pričam.. ne mužu, da me se krivo ne shvati.
Edit: ne znam zasto sam pomislila da bi mi netko povjerovao da muza tjeram jesti i da mi to prolazi  :Smile: )))

----------


## Lili75

> I sad pitanje, treba li ju tjerati da jede tjesteninu prelivenu saftom ili joj udovoljavati i stavljati odvojeno? Treba li ju tjerati da jede ono što ne voli, npr treba li ju tjerati da jede dinstano povrće koje ne voli? Treba li ju tjerati da jede neki čušpajz koje ne voli, a zapravo sve namirnice iz njega voli...?


Ja ne bih tjerala. 
Mislim da kako djeca odrastaju da im se tako povećava broj namirnica i načini pripreme.

Npr. ja ko dijete nisam jela Bog zna šta od povrća (krumpir, krastavce, kupus, grašak), a danas ne mogu zamislit obrok bez povrća. Jedino ne mogu jesti sirove rajčicu i luk (prerađene mogu).

----------


## tangerina

> O sinu pričam.. ne mužu, da me se krivo ne shvati.
> Edit: ne znam zasto sam pomislila da bi mi netko povjerovao da muza tjeram jesti i da mi to prolazi )))


pa vidiš da magistri prolazi  :lool:

----------


## Kosjenka

> E ja svog tjeram. 
> Jer da ga ne tjeram on bi jeo samo krumpir i tjesteninu.
> I ono, ako mu je bas odvratno, ne mora jesti.
> Kolace koje ne voli ne mora jesti. 
> Ali da ću kuhati 2 rucka, neću. Brljavi, ali pojede.


I ja sam svog tjerala dok nije proširio listu namirnica. Sada mu se meni proširio na više od 5 vrsti povrća pa ga ne tjeram da jede mahune, ako baš neće. Ili ne voli pohano, ok, zadnju šniclu ispećem na naglo. 
Kako ja skroz nešto kemijam sa ketom, imam alergičare, tako uvijek nešto kombiniram jednu namirnicu na 2-3 načina. 
Mojcina smjehuljica baš zdravo jede, ja ju ne bi tjerala na ništa.

----------


## Optimist

> O sinu pričam.. ne mužu, da me se krivo ne shvati.
> Edit: ne znam zasto sam pomislila da bi mi netko povjerovao da muza tjeram jesti i da mi to prolazi )))


Ma na sina sam ti i mislila, hhhhahhaa
Ali MM je kao dijete htio jesti samo sto i tvoj sin, nije ga se bas tjeralo na ostalo, islo se linijom manjeg otpora, valjda. Nisam bila tamo, ali pretpostavljam.

----------


## čokolada

Mojoj se velikoj ništa ne smije dodirivati na tanjuru, jede redom od najgore do njoj najbolje hrane (mala je gurman, ta bi i crnog vraga probala i pomiješala s nečim).
U pubertetu je počela jesti mnogu hranu koju prije nije ni pod razno jela. Ono što kategorički odbija jesti (grah, bilo što morsko osim fileta bakalara) ne silim je. Ima asortiman manje milih jela npr. leća pa to kuham jednom u 10 dana i najavim joj taj tragičan dan 
Da se nju pita jela bi grenadir svaki dan (pastu i patate na luku i crv. paprici)  :Grin:  .
Dakle, rekla bih pusti dijete na miru i što manje filozofiraj oko hrane, nutkaj povremeno novo, a redoslijed prepusti njoj.

----------


## Optimist

I, da, bas mi ga je zao. On bi htio jesti, super mu je kad vidi kako drugi uzivaju u hrani, ali jednostavno njemu ne da nije fino, vec ga tjera na mucninu.

----------


## jelena.O

lili paradajz ni ko jabuku ne možeš pojesti, meni je najbolji takav

----------


## Cubana

> pa vidiš da magistri prolazi


Da, sad sam detaljno isčitala  :Grin: 

Ma da on pokazuje neki ogroman otpor, vjv bih drugačije. 
Al jede, grinta i to traje neko vrijeme, al jede. 
On nije od jela, ako nije junk. To može dok ne eksplodira. 

Što se Smjehuljice tiče, ne bih tu ništa silila. Njen tanjur, njena pravila dodirivanja.
Dokle god jede dovoljno raznoliko, bila bih zadovoljna. 


Opet, lakse mi je tjerati nego braniti. Kad moram reci, dosta ti je to.. :/

----------


## Peterlin

Ja nisam tjerala, ali nisam ni ugađala - za ručak je to što je skuhano, a tko neće, nek bude gladan. Tako je bilo do škole.

Danas ima relativno malo jela koja se u našoj kući ne jedu (npr. nitko osim mene baš ne voli kuhano meso, pa vodim računa da se juhe kuhaju od vratova, drapa i kostiju koje mi nije šteta baciti ako ih nitko ne pojede). 

Jedan sin ne voli batat, drugi ne voli šparoge, ali jedu sve ostalo. Ne kažem da obožavaju sve - neke stvari prođu bolje (špek fileki i gulaš mogli bi biti svaki dan) a neke se pojedu onak, preko volje (jetrica - mlađi sin, stariji je obožavatelj). 

Moj mlađi sin je imao tendenciju izbirljivog djeteta do pete godine, a ja sam ga nekako u toj dobi uvukla u kuhinju i krenuli smo sistemom "što skuhaš, to pojedeš) - prvo voćna salata, pa sjeckanje povrća za francusku salatu... pa beskrajne adventske aktivnosti pripremanja štehanih keksa vrsta raznih, špric keksi, kosanje suhog voća za kuglof... 

Kako god bilo - moj mlađi je više volio kuhati nego jesti, a ta ga je aktivnost usmjerila da ipak proširi dijapazon poželjnih namirnica. Taj proces traje i dalje. Sir i virhnje našli su mjesto na listi odobrenih namirnica tek u njegovoj 16.godini kad je s radioamaterima danima bio u kampu i probao ono za što je MISLIO da ne voli. 

Potpisujem čokoladu: treba manje filozofirati oko hrane. Iz vlasitog doma imam iskustvo - da je mm jeo kuhano meso, sigurno bi ga jeli i sinovi. Ovako - nula bodova. Sva sreća da hoće barem ribu na lešo. Aliiii moj mlađi sin je naučio sasvim solidno kuhati (jest da se to svodi na samo nekoliko omiljenih jela) ali to se pokazalo kao životno korisna vještina. Ponavljam se, ali baš mi se uklapa: kad je s radioamaterima išao na contest (natjecanje) pitam ja njega što će raditi tamo jer još nije položio radiotelegrafiju, a on kaže "Kakvo pitanje? Kuhat ću im gulaš!"

----------


## Vrci

A prosirenje teme, nejedac ko moj, nema ni 16kg sa skoro 5 god. Siri meni,polako ali sigurno. Jel biste mu kuhali sto znate da jede, il cekali da "skapava" od gladi? 

Moj je u stanju valjda ne jesti 3 dana i izgubiti 3kile,al bi plakao nad tanjurom. Od prve boce ad jede malo. Meni je drasticno pustiti ga tako, jer ne zelim da bude jos mrsaviji. 

I eto,ide na bolje. U vrticu pomalo sve jede. Ruckove, uzine bas ne (tipa ne zeli biskvitne kolace, strukle, okruglice sa sljivama.. ). Znaju ga da pojede duplu porciju salate. Voce isto tamani,prvi u redu

Idemo uskoro kod gastrica koji se bavi i problemima u prehrani, zanimaju me tamo savjeti...

----------


## Mima

Uvijek bih gledala da se može najesti onoga što voli, a uz to bih na stol stavljala i nešto što ne jede.

----------


## Lili75

> lili paradajz ni ko jabuku ne možeš pojesti, meni je najbolji takav


a šta da ti kažem meni je takav fuj  :lool:  ne volim tu mljackavu teksturu iznutra.




> A prosirenje teme, nejedac ko moj, nema ni 16kg sa skoro 5 god. Siri meni,polako ali sigurno. Jel biste mu kuhali sto znate da jede, il cekali da "skapava" od gladi? 
> 
> Moj je u stanju valjda ne jesti 3 dana i izgubiti 3kile,al bi plakao nad tanjurom. Od prve boce ad jede malo. Meni je drasticno pustiti ga tako, jer ne zelim da bude jos mrsaviji. 
> 
> I eto,ide na bolje. U vrticu pomalo sve jede. Ruckove, uzine bas ne (tipa ne zeli biskvitne kolace, strukle, okruglice sa sljivama.. ). Znaju ga da pojede duplu porciju salate. Voce isto tamani,prvi u redu
> 
> Idemo uskoro kod gastrica koji se bavi i problemima u prehrani, zanimaju me tamo savjeti...


*Vrci* ajd negdje napiši što ti je savjetovao, imam u široj obitelji jednog malenog s vrlo malo kila probirljivog do bola.

----------


## tanja_b

> Jedan sin ne voli batat, drugi ne voli šparoge, ali jedu sve ostalo. Ne kažem da obožavaju sve - neke stvari prođu bolje (špek fileki i gulaš mogli bi biti svaki dan) a neke se pojedu onak, preko volje (jetrica - mlađi sin, stariji je obožavatelj).


Ja na ovakvu rečenicu mogu samo pasti u nesvijest. Da se nabroje dvije namirnice koje ne jedu (i to svaki po jednu!) i uz to ide rečenica "ali jedu sve ostalo"  :Laughing: 
Sad bih mogla nabrajati što sve moj ne jede, i dodati... "ali jede sve ostalo"  :Grin: 
Izbirljivac je, i svjesna sam da je to problem. Dijelom su tu zaslužne i neke obiteljske okolnosti, o kojima ne bih sad, a dijelom je vjerojatno i nasljedno (i sama sam bila jako izbirljiva kao dijete, samo me nitko nije pitao sviđa li mi se ili ne).
Nije baš da jede samo 2-3 jela, jede više toga, neku hranu sam skoro na silu progurala u redovni jelovnik, pa se s vremenom navikao i jede i ono što baš ne voli. Ali nemam energije za vječne borbe oko hrane. Najveći problem je što ne želi ni u ludilu probati nešto novo, a ako ga ipak nagovorim da proba, to mu se u pravilu ne sviđa.
Neki dan je konstatirao da mu je baš super kako u "Teoriji velikog praska" Sheldon svaki dan ima zacrtan jelovnik i stalno jede isto  :Shock:  :Rolling Eyes:  i on bi tako - da stalno jede istu, predvidivu hranu, skuhanu na provjeren način.
Sve nešto čekam da se to promijeni u pubertetu, pubertet je naveliko tu, ali promjene nema na vidiku...

----------


## marta

Mojca, pusti ju da odvaja kako god želi. 
Imam jednog izbirljivog iako to onima koji ga znaju zvuči ko oksimoron. Znači dijete kojemu je hrana uvijek na pameti, ali uz neka njegova praavila (ne voli ništa kašasto i ne voli raskuhano povrće). Voli ovako, ne voli onako. 
Uglavnom, ja često inzistiram da se nešto proba. I nekako je usput otkrio da su mu neke stvari zapravo fine. Tipa kiselog kupusa, rižota, gljiva i sl. Gljive prije nije htio ni vidjeti. Pa je probao juhu od vrganja, zaključio da mu se sviđa. Došli smo do toga da mi je jučer predložio da kupimo razne gljive i napravimo šug za tjesteninu. Dakle mislim da se može, ali uz ogradu da ovaj moj zapravo voli jesti.

----------


## magistra

> I, da, bas mi ga je zao. On bi htio jesti, super mu je kad vidi kako drugi uzivaju u hrani, ali jednostavno njemu ne da nije fino, vec ga tjera na mucninu.


Ah ne znam što bih ti rekla. Liječnik bi djetetu već dijagnosticirao anoreksiju.
Moje iskustvo s Ljubimicom kad je imala 4 godine. U mjesec dana su nam se zaredale viroze, infekcije i prehlade. Svaki tjedan jedna uz rota virus. U tih 4 tjedna nije jela ništa, doslovno. Temperatura za temperaturom, povraćanje, proljev, temperatura. 
Tad je bila teška 13 kg i izgubila gotovo 3 kg. Kad sam se žalila pedijatru uz posjete zbog tih bolesti smireno mi je ponavljao da joj dajem jesti rižinu sluz i kuhano jaje. Ja sam bila psihički luda. Dijete mi je na rukama kopnilo. Ja sam je silila jesti a ona bi pojela 3 žlice i povratila. Tad sam tako rastrojena s mužem pravac na hitnu pedijatrije (dan, 9 sati ujutro) gdje se prvo pedijatrica izvikala na nas da bih se ja izvikala na nju da sigurno nisam došla gledati njenu frizuru i odjevnu kombinaciju već da je život mog djeteta u opasnosti. 
Ostavili su je na bolničkom liječenju tjedan dana. Otpuštena je s dijagnozom anoreksije, dijete od 4 godine starosti.

----------


## Optimist

magistra, ne radi se o anoreksiji, vec o izbirljivosti. 
Pojede kolicinski dosta onog sto voli, npr. veliku porciju cevapa, sirnicu i sl. 
Mrsaviji je, ali u granicama normale. 
Znaci, izbirljivost, ne anoreksija.
Mljeveno meso, nikakvo drugacije

----------


## magistra

> magistra, ne radi se o anoreksiji, vec o izbirljivosti. 
> Pojede kolicinski dosta onog sto voli, npr. veliku porciju cevapa, sirnicu i sl. 
> Mrsaviji je, ali u granicama normale. 
> Znaci, izbirljivost, ne anoreksija.
> Mljeveno meso, nikakvo drugacije


Razumijem ja tebe.
Samo ti hoću reći što bi liječnik rekao, možda. Oko istih simptoma, ovisi o specijalizaciji, pojedini stručnjak bi postavio dijagnozu iz svojeg područja.
I ja sam se izula iz cipela kad sam pročitala dijagnozu s otpusnog pisma. Da li ja mislim da dijete od 4 godine može bolovati od anoreksije? Ne. 
Sad kad gledam na taj period, od opisanih zdravstvenih problema, u glavi je razvila odbojnost prema hrani. Što bi bilo da je nisam tad odvela na bolničko liječenje? Ne znam. Ali kad je se sjetim klonule, slabe, onemoćale... I trebalo nam je neko vrijeme da se vratimo u normalu. A kašasto i piree ni danas neće ni pogledati.

----------


## jelena.O

Pa ne radiš svaki dan ćevape?

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja na ovakvu rečenicu mogu samo pasti u nesvijest. Da se nabroje dvije namirnice koje ne jedu (i to svaki po jednu!) i uz to ide rečenica "ali jedu sve ostalo" 
> Sad bih mogla nabrajati što sve moj ne jede, i dodati... "ali jede sve ostalo" 
> 
>  ***
> Sve nešto čekam da se to promijeni u pubertetu, pubertet je naveliko tu, ali promjene nema na vidiku...


Hehehe.... Jučer smo mm i ja ostali gladni jer su dečki proždrli pun lonac špek fileka, uz koje su si sami napravili njoke i salatu. 

Ali da - značajnija promjena u vrsti i količini namirnica zaista dolazi s ulaskom u pubertet. Do sredine viših razreda razvlačili su obroke ko trakavicu, užas... Tada sam znala reći da ne mogu dobiti kolač dok ne pojedu ručak. Sad ih kolači i slatkiši općenito zanimaju puno manje.

Ono oko čega filozofiraju je voće - ne bi sami uzeli baš ništa, osim ako uberu s drveta, a doma očekuju da im donesem "pod kljun".

----------


## n.grace

> E ja svog tjeram. 
> Jer da ga ne tjeram on bi jeo samo krumpir i tjesteninu.
> I ono, ako mu je bas odvratno, ne mora jesti.


X
ja sam kao dijete bila izbirljiva i jako slabo jela, ali se to s vremenom promijenilo i sad jedem sve, možda samo dvije-tri stvari ne volim jesti, ali ću ih pojesti ako mi ih netko servira
ali i u mojoj i muževoj obitelji je toliko odraslih ljudi koji ne jedu hrpu toga pa kad dolaze u goste jedan ne jede salatu i luk, drugi ne jede paradajz i češnjak, treći sir i nikakvo povrće... to sam htjela izbjeći kod svoje djece, da jedan dan kao odrasle imaju takav reduciran jelovnik. skuhala bih ručak, hoćeš jesti, jedi, nećeš jesti, ne moraš, ali ne bi dobile ništa drugo umjesto ručka. ili bi probrljale kao Cubanin, ili bi na kraju stvarno bile gladne i pojele. evo, danas su pojele pune tanjure graha s kiselim kupusom i pečenom vratinom i sad traže da za vikend opet napravim sarmu i jako sam sretna zbog toga jer se sjećam kako se moja jadna mama mučila sa mnom kad sam bila mala

----------


## seni

Mojca nemoj tražiti problem tamo gdje ga nema  :Grin: 
da dijete hoće jesti samo pizzu, čips i neke žnj slatkiše, rekla bih: bome nije ti lako.
ovako stvarno ne vidim problem u tome da hoće sama umakati komadiće knedle u cimet i šećer. 
što se tiče čokolade, dijete ima dobar ukus! :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Hvala svima na odgovorima. 
I sama mislim da ju treba pustiti... i ne mogu drugačije. 

Zdrava je, aktivna, spretna, bavi se sportom (slobodno penjanje x 2 tjedno, plivanje 1x tjedno), potrošnja energije je poprilična. Nema grama masti na njoj, sva je u mišićima. 

No, otkad je krenula u školu, imamo problem: školska hrana joj ne odgovara, mučno joj je od nje i ne jede ručak.. eventualno pojede par šnita kruha, što dugoročno nije rješenje. 

Iako joj spakiram dosta hrane (recimo jučer: narezana sirova mrkvica, slanutak posut sezamom, domaći keksi, mandarina) iz škole se vrati gladna i nervozna. Znam joj napraviti i sendvič, peciva, poslati kutijicu onih jastučića s čokoladom, lješnjake, bademe... Hrana koju koju ja spakiram je prva pomoć, nije stvarni obrok. Plus, dosta toga joj prijatelji pojedu. 
U vrtiću je bilo drugačije, dolazila je sat kasnije, iako joj se nije sviđala hrana, ipak je stalno bilo neke druge hrane (makar nezdrave) i nije nikad dolazila gladna. 

A nije od onih koji se ujutro nalupaju pa su mirni. Ujutro pojede, nekad više, nekad manje... uglavnom manje (jutros 3 smrznute ledo knedlice, jedva). Dajem joj i čokolino kad ga traži, skuham joj griz sa čokoladom... 

Na početku školske godine imala je 21 kg. Sad opet ima 20. To je 5% njene težine. Meni je to puno. 

Što da radim? 
Ne mogu ju držati na sendvičima...

----------


## vertex

Ako će sendvič u školi pojesti, onda neka bude sendvič. Osnovno je da nije gladna i nervozna. Popodne i navečer neka jede kuhano. Pa čak i ako voli samo dva tipa sendviča, i pojest će to svaki dan, neka bude. A raznolikost doma, popodne.

----------


## n.grace

pa ne držiš ju na sendvičima ako si napisala da jede sve

----------


## Lili75

Mojca

moj sin je isto mršavkast tip (iste su dobi ima 23kg a visinu sam zaboravila), a zapravo sam zaključila da je takve građe uvijek i bio, on je mišićavko viržljavi. Njemu je hrana u školi ok (puno više nego mu sestri). Ima dobar apetit, također ide po 2-3 dnevno u WC na veliku nuždu, ima turbo probavu. Nije na mene  :lool: 

Iako 20kg mi se čini baš malo, dosta da je izgubila u 2-3mj jer zapravo treba dobivat na masi kako raste.

Pametan savjet nemam, možda ipak joj onda nudit i malo drugačije posluženu hranu (hranu koju voli) možda joj to olakša u školi da pojede bolonjez iako su smiješani meso i tjestenina.

----------


## magistra

Da, jedno je mamin jelovnik a nešto sasvim drugo prehrana u školi....

----------


## NanoiBeba

Mojca, opusti se.  Imam jedno mršavo dijete i jedno prosječno.

Niti jedno od njih dvoje nije htjelo jesti u školi (u u vrtiću su jeli, a mislim da je tamo i kvalitetnija hrana). Ni ja ne jedem skuhano na poslu - valjda nam je to obiteljska crta da ne želimo jesti po kantinama. Ni MM ne jede. Kuham svaki dan

I meni je trebalo dosta da se opustim oko te klope. Doručkuju doma, ručaju kad se vrate. A kaj jedu u školi, neda mi se ni ispitivat. Sin je neko vrijeme nosio sendvič. Sad ne želi.

----------


## tangerina

mojca, pa stvarno kako je to funkcioniralo u vrtiću? tamo isto nije jela ručkove? koje to druge hrane se najela?

----------


## Mojca

> Hah meni isto titranje ne smeta, mislim, mi titramo poprilično za moj ukus, ne hranu, ali neke druge stvari.
> Ali mi smeta kada se za malog titravca traže posebni tretmani, ili kada se očekuje da mu i drugi titraju.


Moj stav je da se oko svega možemo dogovoriti, gdje god ima prostora. Ne možemo se dogovarati oko pranja zubića, npr... ali za sve ostalo sam spremna na dogovor. Ja vjerujem u pravo izbora. Pa se kroz to vježba puno toga. 





> Inače, školska hrana je, bar kod nas, sve gora. Kod nas ručka u školi ima za niže razrede, ali nekada su se školske kuhinje snabdevale iz vrtićke centralne kuhinje za tu opštinu. Sada su to neki privatni snabdevači, ketering firme...
> Tužno je što je na tenderima za izbor dobavljača za školsku kuhinju jedini kriterijum cena, to je zvaničan stav ministarstva.


Nedavno sam naletila na neki članak na tu temu... isto je i kod nas... vrtić i škola na 50 metara, ali vrtić više ne smije kuhati za školu jer nisu registrirani za obavljanje poslova keteringa. 
Žalost... i kod vas i kod nas.  :Sad:

----------


## jelena.O

i jesi li dogovorila sastanak s ravnateljem?

----------


## ina33

> Pa nije do trenutka dok mama ne počne pucat po šavovima jer sve treba bit "savršeno" u svim sferama djetetovog života. A nije nužno da treba sve uvijek biti baš onako kako je dijete ili mama zamislila.
> 
> Vjeruj ne bude kraj svijeta kad stvari nisu baš onakve kakve mi same mislilmo da trebaju biti i sama sam puno toga otpustila, što privatno što poslovno, baš je oslobađajuće. Pričala je i c*asa  o* tom feelingu, opustiš se, uživaš i opet sve bude ok. 
> 
> Baš je preporod kad čovjek počne gledat iz druge perspektive nešto što je do jučer gledao skroz drugačije.


Ja ću se jednom u puno vremena složiti s Lili  :Smile: . Al, to ne pomaže za konkretnu temu. Plus, you cannot hurry that moment opuštanja / otpuštanja. 

Ja nisam super zadovoljna kako moje dijete jede (sklonost junku), ali isto neke stvari ne jede vani, silom prilika - mi doma minimalno solimo zbog nas, starčadi, ne začinjamo salatu - pa joj je dosta toga prepapreno, preslano, začinjeno. Al.. bitnije su mi neke druge stvari, plus mi se ne da slagat joj lunch boxeve, a ni kuhat svaki dan. Isto zafrkancija za svako novo jelo, a da nije kolač. Reagiram kad nađem omot chipsa doma (to ne dozvoljavam, osim za proslave), ali opet - ko mi garantira da ne jede vani.

----------


## Lili75

> Toliko toga ostalog je van balansa u mom životu, da su mi brige za dijete zapravo osvježenje i podsjetnik na stvarno bitno. 
> Ok, priznajem, imam nešto složeniji pristup problemu


*Mojca*  :Heart:   i  :Kiss: 




> *Ja ću se jednom u puno vremena složiti s Lili* . Al, to ne pomaže za konkretnu temu. Plus, you cannot hurry that moment opuštanja / otpuštanja.


*ina33* nas dvi  :Very Happy:

----------


## casa

Sad bih ti vrlo konkretno rekla sto bih ja drugacije s tim doruckom...
Danas si dakle imala previse izbora... Tako ne mozes svaki dan. I previse izbora vodi nejelu...
Doruckujes li ti? 
Titraj tako da svaki dan sjednes s njom i pripremis sebi nesto fino sto ces u miru pojest. Njoj ponudi isto. I serviraj. Ako je to tvoje nesto dijetno, njoj pripremi kaloricniju varijantu.
Pa tako, dan za danom. Ako bi i tm jeo s vama, bilo bi super. 
Dok jedete, koncentriraj se na svoje uzivanje u hrani, a ne na kolicinu koju ce ona pojesti.
Sto se skole tice, ja ne bih isla ravnatelju do iznad 17 kg. 
Cak i ako su ti svi moji savjeti glupi i nerealni, razmotri bar ovo za zajednicki dorucak... Ne moze skodit ni tebi ni malenoj ni vasem odnosu.

----------


## casa

Taj moment opustanja je meni dosao nakon razgovora s psihologom zbog sinove pothranjenosti. Vjerujem da mojca moze bolje od mene.

----------


## Mojca

> i jesi li dogovorila sastanak s ravnateljem?


Nisam. Ima otvoreni sat za roditelje, ne treba se najaviti. Samo moram doći.

----------


## Mojca

> Taj moment opustanja je meni dosao nakon razgovora s psihologom zbog sinove pothranjenosti. Vjerujem da mojca moze bolje od mene.


Sama startna pozicija nam nije ista, pothranjenost i gubitak jednog kilograma nije isto.

Ja sam i sad opuštena, iako vam to tako ne igleda... smiriti ću se kad istjeram ono što želim... Ako to ne bude išlo, imati ćemo ozbiljne razgovore i biti maštoviti u tortiljama i sl.

----------


## Jelena

Netko je već napisao, stotinu djece, stotinu karaktera (i stotinu majki i stotinu karaktera  :Smile: ). Ja sam stalno u nekom modu - "trudim se". I puno mi fali mod "baš me briga". Meni se tvoj smjehuljica čini dobra i mirna i ne troši te na nekim drugim bojištima, što je djelomično rezultat njezinog karaktera, a djelomično tvog dobročudnog pristupa.

Meni sestra ponavlja - olabavi malo s tom prehranom, da ne prepričavam svoje borbe na tom bojištu. Ja bih se isto priključila struji - olabavi malo i makni fokus sa (zdrave) hrane.

Ja znam da je MM mogao kod moje sveki dobro jesti da je htio. Žena fino kuha, nisu siromašni bili. Da li je nešto bilo krivo ili nije, nemam pojma, i brat i sestra imaju neke karakteristične obrasce ponašanja u prehrani, a i sveki je imala pod njihovim utjecajem, čini mi se da se sad pod stare dane malo odmakla od tih gnjavaža. Uglavnom mršava obitelj s velikim fokusom na prehranu.

----------


## Mojca

> Meni se tvoj smjehuljica čini dobra i mirna i ne troši te na nekim drugim bojištima, što je djelomično rezultat njezinog karaktera, a djelomično tvog dobroćudnog pristupa.


Istina, ne troši (još  :Grin: ) njezina suradljivost koju je pokazala još kao beba nije nestala. 

Pa ni ovo nisu neki problemi... sve nešto što se može riješiti. Sve ovo, i hran ai engleski su primjeri kojima pokazujem da se postoje iznimke, da se pravila mogu različito interpretirati... da postoji drugi način... (btw, počele smo doma raditi engleski, matematiku vježbamo na engleskom... zabavno je i korisno). Nadam se da joj time što se borim za njen ručak šaljem poruku da se uvijek treba boriti za sebe.  Da uvijek treba probati, da možda ima načina. A ako nema, da znaš da si dao sve od sebe. 

Ona ravnatelja doživljava kao vrhovnog i nedodirljivog... kad sam joj rekla da ću razgovarati s njim, bila je u šoku: ti smiješ razgovarati s njim?! 
Želim da shvati da je i ravnatelj netko s kim se može (a s ovim se zbilja može, strašno je otvoren i pristupačan) normalno razgovarati, a ne da bude u drami od (često lažnih) autoriteta, što je kod nas skoro pa tradicijski kondicionirano.

----------


## Jelena

> Pa ni ovo nisu neki problemi... sve nešto što se može riješiti. Sve ovo, i hran ai engleski su primjeri kojima pokazujem da se postoje iznimke, da se pravila mogu različito interpretirati... da postoji drugi način... (btw, počele smo doma raditi engleski, matematiku vježbamo na engleskom... zabavno je i korisno). Nadam se da joj time što se borim za njen ručak šaljem poruku da se uvijek treba boriti za sebe.  Da uvijek treba probati, da možda ima načina. A ako nema, da znaš da si dao sve od sebe.


Pa je, na neki način. Iako je, da budem iskrena, meni na mom radnom mjestu pun kufer tih koji traže posebni tretman. A ima ih puno među mladima. Koji su navikli da im roditelji rješavaju probleme i u punoljetnoj dobi dolaze rješavati probleme svoje djece. Od mene, recimo, nikad neće dobiti preporuku za dalje. I ti su roditelji sigurni da su "djeca" od 20 i kusur godina dala sve od sebe. To je druga krajnost, al ne treba to skroz smetnut s uma.

----------


## Jelena

Onako, imam osjećaj da smo mi u srednjoj generaciji kao srednji menadžment, :fali mi pristojan glagol: nas i ovi navikli na centralni položaj od 20+ i ovi autokrati od 60+.

----------


## Mojca

Vjerujem. 
Ali 7 i 20 godina nije isto. 

Koji god odgovor dobijemo, biti će ok... ako bude negativan, možda ju natjera da krene na onih pet žlica koje casa spominje...

----------


## jelena.O

> Imaju kapacitet za takvu pripremu hrane? Posebne strojeve za pripremu hrane, izdvojen dio kuhinje? Bojim se da ne, s obzirom da skole nemaju ni ono sto treba puno vecem broju ucenika.


Nemaju ništa izdvojeno,ali mogu napraviti poseban obrok u manjoj tecici

----------


## Kaae

> Nemaju ništa izdvojeno,ali mogu napraviti poseban obrok u manjoj tecici


Ne ide to tako za djecu s alergijom na hranu. Kod nas niti jedan lijecnik ne bi potpisao odobrenje, a ni institucije ne bi preuzele odgovornost.

----------


## jelena.O

Gle kod nas je sasvim drugačije

----------


## casa

Al, pa, nisam ja do pothranjenosti dosla samo tako, jer mi je grah pao. I bas zato mislim da se do iste spoznaje  da je puni toga bezvezno smaranje moze doci bez ikakvih dijagnoza. Pa svaki prvasic tako dozivljava ravnatelja... To nisu odrasli u malom...

----------


## annie84

> Pa nije do trenutka dok mama ne počne pucat po šavovima jer sve treba bit "savršeno" u svim sferama djetetovog života. A nije nužno da treba sve uvijek biti baš onako kako je dijete ili mama zamislila.
> Možda je s jednim djetetom to lakše i rjeđe dolazi do ovih momenata koje spominju *spajka* i *silkica*, al nekad nema druge metode do iskustvene. Eto ko *spajka* i vožnja u vrtić u drugi grad. Sorry draga kud baš tvoj primjer spominjem al mi je svjež.
> 
> Vjeruj ne bude kraj svijeta kad stvari nisu baš onakve kakve mi same mislilmo da trebaju biti i sama sam puno toga otpustila, što privatno što poslovno, baš je oslobađajuće. Pričala je i c*asa  o* tom feelingu, opustiš se, uživaš i opet sve bude ok. 
> 
> Baš je preporod kad čovjek počne gledat iz druge perspektive nešto što je do jučer gledao skroz drugačije.


X
Nisam pročitala sve, ali ovisi u kojoj mjeri je to titranje. Jel ti ideš kod direktora da ga pitaš jel njoj mogu kuhat posebno? Nisam to još pročitala pa pitam.
Ako da, to mi je recimo previše - ako je samo izbirljiva, a čini mi se da je samo to. Jer doma jede. Tako da mi je, ukoliko tražiš da joj se posebno kuha, to too much titranja. Nije alergičar.
Djecu se treba pripremiti na realnost, ok mi je doza titranja i doza onog  - čuj, to tak ne funkcionira i ja ne mislim to radit zbog tebe samo da ti nastaviš živjet u svom rozom balončiću.
U tvom slučaju, ili nek doručkuje kak spada il nek jede svoju užinu i čeka ručak doma, al nek onda ne drami da je gladna. 
Btw, ja sam isto imala 17 kg u prvom razredu s nepunih 7 godina i nije mi sve bilo fino u školi, al nisam dramila koliko se sjećam.
A i mislim da što više ti to tematiziraš, to će u njenoj (i tvojoj) glavi, ta hrana predstavljat veći problem nego što zaista je.

----------


## annie84

> ja jos ne vjerujem da je natuceno devet strana teme
> 
> dakle, mala zna sto voli i kako to voli, i kad joj se ugodi, tad jede
> ne voli skolsku hranu, ne jede dobro do povratka doma
> 
> pali su savjeti:
> - da se pojaca dorucak - ne, ne moze, nema vremena, pojede samo malo
> - da se nosi hrana u skolu, skupa s konkretnim prijedlozima - ah ne, ne moze, ispadaju sendvici (!), pojedu joj sve sta se moze razdijeliti
> - da se malo prisili na skolsku hranu - ne, ne moze, mucno joj je
> ...


X !

----------


## annie84

A da, ne bi tjerala djecu da jedu ono što ne vole. Promjeni se to ovak i onak. A sad sam pročitala da ideš na razgovor zbog toga gdje da jede svoju užinu i zbog čega. To po meni nije njegov problem, nego ti trebaš naučit dijete da ne treba baš sve dijeliti s drugima (iako je to jako plemenito). Pogotovo ne ako je gladna. Ako je sita, nek podijeli ako želi.
Ali, to nije nešto što ćeš riješit time da je izoliraš od drugiš. Time ćeš vrlo vjerojatno stvorit novi problem. Uz to, mora to sama naučit i sama se izborit za sebe.

----------


## čokolada

Sad se vrtimo u krug jer vam se ne da pročtati sve (što razumijem, već smo na 15.str.).

----------


## Mima

Lol baš sam htjela napisati, kužim da se nikome ne da ovo čitati, dosadno, brate, ali ipak ako hoćeš komentirati treba ipak malo i pročitati što se pisalo.

----------


## flopica

Ne smeta mi sto netko drugi titra 
Ali mi smeta kad ocekuju da i ostali titraju njihovoj djeci
Jer ja ne titram ni svojoj
I pitam se nacelno, koliko se titranjem pomaze djetetu?!
Ne bas, rekla bih
Imam u svojoj okolini odrasle ljude kojima se stalno nastojalo ugadati, kad su odrasli nasli su se u cudu sto svijet ne udovoljava svakoj njihovoj zelji, sto posljedicno dovodi do frustracija.
E sad, sto je titranje, isto bi se dalo polemizirati
Nekako mislim da je mjera u svemu nuzna, da bi djeca izrasla u stabilne, empaticne, samopouzdane i zadovoljne odrasle.
Mislim da je ponekad tesko razluciti gdje je granica...

----------


## Mima

Pa eto kako se različito može gledati na istu stvar: nekome je ovo titranje, a Mojca smatra da će ovako naučiti dijete da ne mora prihvaćati svako besmisleno pravilo, neog da se može izboriti za sebe. 

I zaista, u pravu je, ovaj  takozvani problem je zapravo vrlo jednostavno rješiv,

----------


## Mojca

> X
> Nisam pročitala sve, ali ovisi u kojoj mjeri je to titranje. Jel ti ideš kod direktora da ga pitaš jel njoj mogu kuhat posebno? Nisam to još pročitala pa pitam.
> Ako da, to mi je recimo previše - ako je samo izbirljiva, a čini mi se da je samo to. Jer doma jede. Tako da mi je, ukoliko tražiš da joj se posebno kuha, to too much titranja. Nije alergičar.
> Djecu se treba pripremiti na realnost, ok mi je doza titranja i doza onog  - čuj, to tak ne funkcionira i ja ne mislim to radit zbog tebe samo da ti nastaviš živjet u svom rozom balončiću.
> U tvom slučaju, ili nek doručkuje kak spada il nek jede svoju užinu i čeka ručak doma, al nek onda ne drami da je gladna. 
> Btw, ja sam isto imala 17 kg u prvom razredu s nepunih 7 godina i nije mi sve bilo fino u školi, al nisam dramila koliko se sjećam.
> A i mislim da što više ti to tematiziraš, to će u njenoj (i tvojoj) glavi, ta hrana predstavljat veći problem nego što zaista je.


Ne, tražiti ću da nosi rucak od doma.

----------


## Mojca

> Sad se vrtimo u krug jer vam se ne da pročtati sve (što razumijem, već smo na 15.str.).


Hahahaa
Da

----------


## annie84

Pa dobro, to ne bi trebao biti problem za "odobriti".

----------


## annie84

Ja sam krivo shvatila da bi ti htjela da ona jede užinu, ali u drugom prostoru da joj djeca ne uzimaju užinu. Ovo s ručkom ima smisla i ne odvajaš ju od druge djece.
Nisam imala vremena sve pročitat, eto mi sad.

----------


## seni

hehe vec smo na 12 strani. :Grin: 
ja sam malo sa uzasom, a malo sa smijehom zakljucila da nisam nikada vagala dijete, a kamoli da sam isla racunati taj BMI. (ne znam uopce kako se to racuna)
bila sam ja ozbiljna streberica (i jos sam pomalo) na nekim drugim poljima roditeljstva, ali hvala nebesima, to vaganje me zaobislo. znam i da smo nekada imali vagu doma, kupili je kad sam bila trudna, a onda se pokvarila, bacili je i zaboravili kupitui drugu.

e sa,d nas spas je bila nasa jako dobra pedijatrica, koja me je odmah "prepoznala" i gledala kako da me opusti i opcenito me uputi na zdravi razum u mnogim stvarima.
 i tako me je kad sam je jednom pomalo ocajna pitala, zasto djeca mojih dobrih prijateljica imaju barem kilu vise od moje curke, a dojim na zahtjev.. (curka je imala 3, 4 mjeseca) lijepo rekla da pogledam sebe i muza (tanki vitki, visoki, a moja dobra frendica cije je sin tjedan dana stariji od moje kceri, ja kao i njen muz, puno stamenija, jaca, niza, a njen sin je uvijek bio bas okrugao, pa sam si mislila, da li sa mojom curom zaista sve stima), te da je za ocekivati, da je dijete nasljedilo nasu gradu. 

dakle  gledas uvijek opce stanje djeteta, mjereno na njegovo prosjecno ponasanje, energiju...itd jer, a znamo to, svako je dijete razlicito, pa eto ja nisam uopce upratila, da je moja cura npr. bila puno spretnija, okretnija i motoricki naprednija. 
sve u svemu a vjerojatno i djelom zato da smo i ja muz kao i vecina nase familije tanki i visoki, ja nakon toga uopce nisam vise usporedivala svoje dijete sa ostaalom djecom. niti mi je padalo na pamet da sopam dijete (sto su mi neke mame u parku zdusno preporucivale  :Grin: ), da bi odgovaralo prosjecnoj tezini druge djece.
do prve godine ides i ovako i onako kod pedijaatrice svaki mjesec, a taj pregled ukljucuje i mjerenje tezine, visine, nakon toga 1 (2) x godisnje na taj opci pregled, te naravno po potrebi.

natjerali ste me da pogledam onaj mutter kinder pass: godina i nesto 10 kila, onda godisnje po ca. jednu kilu vise, sa 4 godine i 4 mjeseca je imaala 14 kila. tu prestaje muter kinder pass, i ja se stvrano ne sjecam tocno, koliko je imala kad je sa 6 i pol krenula u skolu, ali mislim negdje oko 18, ili malo vise. uopce se ne sjecam da je doktorica u skoli tematizirala pitanje tezine. niti da je to mene brinulo. da li je dijete u nekoj dobi islo malo vise gore ili dolje sa tezinom, nisam znala  :Grin:  (sreca moja), jer mi nije palo na pamet da je uopce vazem.

meni ona nikaad nije izgledala mrsava, bila je vitka, zivahna i okretna i cini mi se da to kako drugi ljudi vide drugu djecu, jako puno ovisi o tome kakva je njihova grada, odnosno kakvi su im ostali clanovi obitelji.
uz to djeca postaju sve deblja i deblja, pa onda valjda djeca koja su prije par desetljeca bila u okvirima "normalne" tezine, odjednom budu tretirana kao pothranjena.
u drugom razredu osnovne skole moje kcere  je par curica imalo broj noge 40. to je moja velicina cipele.
dijete danas nosi broj 37.

tako da bih je jedan dio tih prica o neuhranjenosti uzela sa prilicnom rezervom.

----------


## spajalica

annie84 koliko se sjecam ti nisi u nasem skolskom sustavu.
E pa iznenadila bi se koliko je jednostvanih stvari tesko.

----------


## Mima

Nema se što uzimati sa rezervom kad su djeca ispod pete percentile po težini.

----------


## annie84

> annie84 koliko se sjecam ti nisi u nasem skolskom sustavu.
> E pa iznenadila bi se koliko je jednostvanih stvari tesko.


Vjerujem ti, nećaci su mi u Zg u školi.
I da, kod nas nitko ne važe djecu u školi, ono kad trebaju krenut u školu.
Bome bilo je u prvom razredu stvarno sitne djece (al kod nas kreću u školi svi koji do 31.8. napune 6 godina, pa su i samim time manji i lakši).

----------


## sasa

> Nema se što uzimati sa rezervom kad su djeca ispod pete percentile po težini.


Pa ako je i Mojca bila kost i koza, onda ima. Neka djeca su ispod 5.percentile, meni je recimo vrijedan podatak da pedijatrica ne vidi problem niti pothranjenost.

----------


## Mima

Ali je to svejedno pothranjenost, nije li. Druga priča je hoće li pedijatar na to reagirati, a sigurno će uzeti niz okolnosti u obzir. Mala od Mojce inače uopće nije pothranjena, tj. nije ispod pete percentile.

----------


## jelena.O

> Gle kod nas je sasvim drugačije


I Evo još jedan primjer kaae,išli smo na liječenje  ni tamo nemaju odvojene kuhinje ,nego posebnu rajnglicu u kojoj rade

----------


## Mima

> Ali je to svejedno pothranjenost, nije li. Druga priča je hoće li pedijatar na to reagirati, a sigurno će uzeti niz okolnosti u obzir. Mala od Mojce inače uopće nije pothranjena, tj. nije ispod pete percentile.


Dapače, po BMI je iznad desete percentile po CDC chartovima: bucko, bucko

----------


## seni

mima, da ja to sad dobro razumijem da je curica od mojce po tim tablicama bucka?

----------


## Mima

Ne, to se šalim.

----------


## casa

Ovo je meni ionako je kiselo..
Nije pothranjena, ali do pet skoro nista ne jede i gubi na kilazi. Mislim da bismo se sve zabrinuli. Jos govori da je gladna ali da joj je od skolske hrane muka a da njenu razgrabe druga djeca. Uz to je i nervozna. Pa da su i mojca i nm bili pothranjeni, valjfa svojoj djevojcici zeli bolje. 
A pedijatrica ne moze vidjet problem jer nije vidjela dijete otkako mrsavi. Ja stvarno ne mislim da je mala pothranjena niti da ima poremecaj prehrane, ali da se sad moze prevenirat problem koji bi mogao nastati.
Nego, mojca, doruckujete li zajedno?

----------


## Mima

Pa točno, nije pothranjena, ali ne jede, ne dobiva na težini, nego još i gubi, zato to i jest problem. Da je iste te težine, a jede i konstantno ide gore s težinom nekim svojim tempom, onda to ne bi bio problem.

----------


## sirius

> Pa ako je i Mojca bila kost i koza, onda ima. Neka djeca su ispod 5.percentile, meni je recimo vrijedan podatak da pedijatrica ne vidi problem niti pothranjenost.


Naisla sam na primjer da pedijatrica nije reagirala na iznimno ozbiljan problem pothranjenosti. Vrstu pothranjenosti koja se vidi iz aviona. Mozda cak i ista kojoj ide Mojcina mala , iz tog DZ sigurno. Tako da bi ja i pedijatricu uzela s rezervom.

----------


## silkica

Evo ,ponukana tim vaganjem,danas i ja izvažem svoju.Prije oko 1.5 mjesec bila je 140 cm visoka i 27.5kg teška(9.5 godina) .A danas...ta-daaam! ima čitavih 26.7kg i .Znači,i moja je izgubila.Da je nisam danas izvagala i da nije bilo ove teme,ne bih ni znala.Nemajka :Embarassed: .

----------


## seni

E silkica, odmah provjeri tablice  i trk na šopanje!  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

Kaj neide mojca na Kruge kod pedijatra?

----------


## sirius

> Kaj neide mojca na Kruge kod pedijatra?


Od kud bih ja to znala?

----------


## Kaae

> Od kud bih ja to znala?


Pa valjda ti staklena kugla i to moze reci...  :Unsure:   :lool:

----------


## magriz

> Kaj neide mojca na Kruge kod pedijatra?


jelena.o imas li ti malu biljeznicu gdje zapisujes raznorazne podatke o forumasicama, pa s vremena na vrijeme prosipas okolo?

----------


## marta

Sve gledam, bil, nebil... Mislim da je utjecaj roditelja na to kako djeca jedu povelik. Ne mislim na djecu koja imaju nekakvih problema sa senzorikom ili nešto slično, nego na vulgaris normalis djecu koja bi u nekim drugim okolnostima potpuno drugačije pristupala jelu. Jedna moja prijateljica mi se žalila od prvog dana kad sam ju upoznala  da njena djeca jedu slabo i nikako, da odbijaju ono što im skuha, da joj je dosta i kuhanja i ručkova i svega. 

I onda smo jednom prilikom jele juhu zajedno. Običnu riblju juhu. Koju je ova cijelo vrijeme hvalila kako je dobra, kako je izvrsna. I tako, ova treća prija i ja pojele juhu, a ona i dalje kako je juha divna i sve prevrće žlicom. I doista izgleda ko da žena jede. Osim što se količina juhe u zdjelici nikako ne smanjuje. I tako se juha ohladila i više nije bila fina...
Isto tako, preslikano, jede i njeno dijete. Sarma na tanjuru, dijete žvaće, guta, bori se pol sata, a sarme uvijek jednako. Pantomima jela. Gadno za gledat. 

I viđam dosta često tu presliku. Vjerojatno i moja djeca imaju moj ili mmov utjecaj, a da to uopće ne kuzimo.

----------


## marta

> jelena.o imas li ti malu biljeznicu gdje zapisujes raznorazne podatke o forumasicama, pa s vremena na vrijeme prosipas okolo?



 :Grin:  little black book

----------


## jelena.O

> jelena.o imas li ti malu biljeznicu gdje zapisujes raznorazne podatke o forumasicama, pa s vremena na vrijeme prosipas okolo?


Gle nemam,ali se sjećam davno kad je tražila pedijatriju da je spomenula Kruge
Nego mojca jesi li išla kod ravnatelja?

----------


## jelena.O

> little black book


Za klince imam malu žutu bilježnicu

----------


## spajalica

> Gle nemam,ali se sjećam davno kad je tražila pedijatriju da je spomenula Kruge
> Nego mojca jesi li išla kod ravnatelja?


Cek pamtis pedijatra od ne znam kad, al se ne sjecas da ti je vec danas odgovorila da covjek ima otvoreni sat na koji ĆE ici.

----------


## sirius

> Cek pamtis pedijatra od ne znam kad, al se ne sjecas da ti je vec danas odgovorila da covjek ima otvoreni sat na koji ĆE ici.


Hoce to ponekad tako. 
Redovito nisam pamtila sto smo radili u skoli, ali neki detalj npr. kakve je carape imao neki decko kojeg sam upoznala pamtila bih obavezno.

----------


## magriz

> Hoce to ponekad tako. 
> Redovito nisam pamtila sto smo radili u skoli, ali neki detalj npr. kakve je carape imao neki decko kojeg sam upoznala pamtila bih obavezno.


Hoce to, hoce, a ima i ljudi koji moraju znati sve o drugima  :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

Ja navodno pamtim hrpu beskorisnih podataka. Ljudi se cude kako se sjecam.
Al kako su beskorisni ne ponosim se tom osobinom.

----------


## spajalica

Ne ponosim se jer mi je glava puna suma. A ko zna vidim li signal uopce od njega.

----------


## silkica

> E silkica, odmah provjeri tablice  i trk na šopanje!


O šopam i ja i titram po nečijim mjerilima(čitaj sveki :Smile: )!Pravim sve što vole(gotovo uvijek)...Ali se ne brinem zbog gladi u školi...Ni sad nisam zabrinuta,iako je izgubila,valjda sam uvjerena da će biti boljih perioda(iskustvo).Pa eto,nek se najede kući,šta sad?Valjda neće umrijeti od gladi...
E sad,moja nije nervozna.Dođe gladna i jede,istini za volju,svejedno ne pojede puno.Takva je.Najsretnija bi bila da ne mora jesti uopšte.I ona i ova mlađa...Pustila sam to kraju...
Uglavnom,htjela sam Mojci dati do znanja da nas ima još :Smile: ...samo drugačiji pristup...

----------


## casa

Marta, hvala..zato sam pitala za zajednicki dorucak.
Nije bitno sto im govorimo koliko sto i kako radimo. Sto je zapravo super jer uz njih ucimo i rastemo..

----------


## Lili75

> Ne smeta mi sto netko drugi titra 
> Ali mi smeta kad ocekuju da i ostali titraju njihovoj djeci
> Jer ja ne titram ni svojoj
> I pitam se nacelno, koliko se titranjem pomaze djetetu?!
> Ne bas, rekla bih
> Imam u svojoj okolini odrasle ljude kojima se stalno nastojalo ugadati, kad su odrasli nasli su se u cudu sto svijet ne udovoljava svakoj njihovoj zelji, sto posljedicno dovodi do frustracija.
> E sad, sto je titranje, isto bi se dalo polemizirati
> Nekako mislim da je mjera u svemu nuzna, da bi djeca izrasla u stabilne, empaticne, samopouzdane i zadovoljne odrasle.
> Mislim da je ponekad tesko razluciti gdje je granica...


X ko kuća

----------


## jelena.O

> Cek pamtis pedijatra od ne znam kad, al se ne sjecas da ti je vec danas odgovorila da covjek ima otvoreni sat na koji ĆE ici.


Ali nije rekla da je išla,to sam pitala jel bila?

----------


## Mojca

Nisam bila. 
A i kad budem išla neću vam reći da sam bila  :Razz:

----------


## jelena.O

nit ne moraš, ali nas zanima jeli rješivo

----------


## casa

Javi ipak kad za mjesec dana malena bude imala 21 kg :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Javi ipak kad za mjesec dana malena bude imala 21 kg


Ma naravno....

Treba pitati na roditeljskom da li i drugi klinci imaju problema s kilažom. Očekivani odgovor drugih roditelja je da velik broj njih ima teškoća u privikavanju, a to se manifestira gubitkom težine.

----------


## seni

ljudi, dijete ima 20 kila. (ili 19).
nema 12!

----------


## Vrijeska

Titraš previše. 

Također mislim da je hrana tebi borba, i na dijete prenosiš, a dijete ispoljava na drugi način.

Ja sam već predložila da razmislite je li boravak za vas. Trošite previše energije na sve skupa, i svaki dan će nastajati novi problemi... 

I još jedan prijedlog -  možda bi bilo zgodno i da razmislite o imanju još kojeg djeteta... djevojčica bi bila zasigurno sretna, a vi biste malo prebacili fokus...

----------


## Vrijeska

A sutra kad se vrati iz skole, malenoj reci da si bila kod ravnatelja i da je rekao da se ne može sad donositi hrana, ali da je porazgovarao s kuharicama i da od ponedjeljka kuhaju bez manje začina. I da je ravnatelj poručio da djeca moraju jesti.

Dakle, sjedni ju, i oštro s njom.
Više nema šale.
Svugdje jede, samo ne u školi. Čista psiha i muljanje, privlačenje pažnje, slanje poruke da se ne osjeća dobro.

----------


## tanja_b

> I još jedan prijedlog -  možda bi bilo zgodno i da razmislite o imanju još kojeg djeteta... djevojčica bi bila zasigurno sretna, a vi biste malo prebacili fokus...


Miješam se gdje mi nije mjesto, ali ovo mi je totalno neprimjeren savjet. Pa ne imaju se djeca zato da bi roditelji prebacili fokus ili iz terapijskih razloga za odnose u obitelji. Da ne kažem da svatko ima svoje razloge zašto ima toliko djece koliko ima i ne treba mu nitko sa strane davati preporuke da ih rodi još (ili da ih više ne rađa).
Znala sam i ja čuti takvih savjeta dok mi je sin bio mlađi, sve u najboljoj namjeri, ali mi nisu nimalo dobro sjeli. Samo još jedan od silnih stereotipa o razmaženim jedincima (očekujem da rasprava sad krene i u tom smjeru, jer samo se toga još nismo ovdje dotakli).

----------


## Vrijeska

Ok, slažem se. Nespretno je rečeno.

----------


## seni

Baš gledam...mora da je pravo čudo da je cura uz mene i mm-a ispala:
normalna, draga, empatična, društvena, odgovorna, dobar drug...  :Grin:  :Cool: 

em jedinica, em je nismo kažnjavali, em je nismo tjerali da jede ako neće, niti dozvoljavali da je bilo tko drugi na to natjerava (bake&co) (hvala nebesima da vrtić i škola također nisu u svojoj agendi imali takve stavke, a da jesu, pa našli bi drugi vrtić i drugu školu) a nije nam ni padalo na pamet da joj stalno objašnjavamo kako je svijet “neprijateljsko mjesto” u kojem se nista neće vrtjeti oko nje (moje traume iz djetinstva)
vjerujući da je svijet i onakav kakvim će ga svatko od nas ponaosob sukreirati. a jos jednom hvala i juulu na uvidima o osobnim granicama i kompetencijama djece.
stvarno, pravo čudo!  :Grin:

----------


## seni

Oprostite mi na direktnosti, ali da li vi svoje odnose s djecom doživljavate kao neke igre moći, igre prijestolja u kojima će netko nekome nešto pokazati?

----------


## Mojca

> Titraš previše. 
> 
> Također mislim da je hrana tebi borba, i na dijete prenosiš, a dijete ispoljava na drugi način.
> 
> Ja sam već predložila da razmislite je li boravak za vas. Trošite previše energije na sve skupa, i svaki dan će nastajati novi problemi... 
> 
> I još jedan prijedlog -  možda bi bilo zgodno i da razmislite o imanju još kojeg djeteta... djevojčica bi bila zasigurno sretna, a vi biste malo prebacili fokus...


Draga Vrijeska, ako si mog muža i mene već tako dobro izanalizirala cudi me da ti je promakao podatak da smo prošli x mpo postupaka u pokušaju da usrecimo dijete i prebacimo fokus.  
Ali eto, nismo uspjeli pa smo fokusirani na nesretno dijete. Kakva šteta.

----------


## Mojca

> A sutra kad se vrati iz skole, malenoj reci da si bila kod ravnatelja i da je rekao da se ne može sad donositi hrana, ali da je porazgovarao s kuharicama i da od ponedjeljka kuhaju bez manje začina. I da je ravnatelj poručio da djeca moraju jesti.
> 
> Dakle, sjedni ju, i oštro s njom.
> Više nema šale.
> Svugdje jede, samo ne u školi. Čista psiha i muljanje, privlačenje pažnje, slanje poruke da se ne osjeća dobro.


Ja svoje dijete nikada ne lažem. 
Nikada.

----------


## Peterlin

> Miješam se gdje mi nije mjesto, ali ovo mi je totalno neprimjeren savjet. Pa ne imaju se djeca zato da bi roditelji prebacili fokus ili iz terapijskih razloga za odnose u obitelji. Da ne kažem da svatko ima svoje razloge zašto ima toliko djece koliko ima i ne treba mu nitko sa strane davati preporuke da ih rodi još (ili da ih više ne rađa).
> Znala sam i ja čuti takvih savjeta dok mi je sin bio mlađi, sve u najboljoj namjeri, ali mi nisu nimalo dobro sjeli. Samo još jedan od silnih stereotipa o razmaženim jedincima (očekujem da rasprava sad krene i u tom smjeru, jer samo se toga još nismo ovdje dotakli).


x

Ne znamo kakve razloge imaju drugi ljudi za imanje ili neimanje djece, a i ne trebamo to znati niti nas se tiče.

----------


## ina33

> Oprostite mi na direktnosti, ali da li vi svoje odnose s djecom doživljavate kao neke igre moći, igre prijestolja u kojima će netko nekome nešto pokazati?


Mislim da (prosječni?) ljudi ovako povremno doživljavaju sve odnose. A povremeno svijet i odnose doživljavaju kao "sukreiranje boljeg mjesta za život". Sve je to život  :grouphug: .

----------


## Peterlin

> Oprostite mi na direktnosti, ali da li vi svoje odnose s djecom doživljavate kao neke igre moći, igre prijestolja u kojima će netko nekome nešto pokazati?


Eh, batina ima dva kraja.... Ne doživljavam tako svoj odnos s djecom, ali sam višekratno bila u situaciji da djeca doživljavaju tako svoj odnos s roditeljima. To je po juulu pitanje granica.

Moji su 1000 puta čuli rečenicu da je njihova sloboda ograničena slobodom drugih ljudi. Kraj balade.

----------


## larmama

Negdje je netko pisao o praćenju kilaže, gledanju tablica. Ne možeš to staviti po strani kad ti beba ima 7,6 kg punog trbuha  :Wink:  i pedijatrica te šalje na provjere.

----------


## Lili75

> Mislim da (prosječni?) ljudi ovako povremno doživljavaju sve odnose. A povremeno svijet i odnose doživljavaju kao "sukreiranje boljeg mjesta za život". Sve je to život .


X

----------


## seni

> Mislim da (prosječni?) ljudi ovako povremno doživljavaju sve odnose. A povremeno svijet i odnose doživljavaju kao "sukreiranje boljeg mjesta za život". Sve je to život .


s tim se potpuno slazem ina. 
no cini mi se da kada pisemo nekome pokusavajuci dati neke savjete, odnosno pokazati stvari iz druge perspektive, onda valjda ne reagiramo iz povremenih stanja iznerviranosti, nervoze, ljutnje, kada ne mozemo i ne znamo bolje.... sto je stvatko od nas u roditeljstvu dozivio i dozivljava.
svatko od nas zeli povremeno i djecu i partnere ispaliti na mjesec, poslati ih dovraga i zainatiti se. u to uopce ne sumnjam.

nego reagiramo iz pozicije naseg opceg pristupa roditeljstvu, osobnim i djecjim granicama.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja bih se sa velikim zakašnjenjem ipak sekundicu vratila na temu.
Mojca, imam dijete koje je izrazito izbirljivo u hrani, jelovnik mu se donedavno sastojao od otprilike 5 jela i posljedično je do negdje 9. godine života bio pothranjeno.
Obroci u školi noćna mora, ne voli ništa, čak i one stvari koje "svi vole". Očajavala sam zbog toga na ovom i nizu drugih foruma  :Grin: , optuživana da mu previše titram bla bla, sve što se i ovdje moglo pročitati.
Kako se je problem riješio, ustvari ti ne znam reći, pa ovo nije post-savjet, nego samo da znaš da postane bolje. 
Prekjučer je bio na sistematskom pregledu u 5.om razredu i dobio nalaz na kojem piše- BMI 20.0, što je već lagana preuhranjenost (mislim, nije mi trebala potvrda onoga što ionako vidim).
Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati kad gledam njegove stare slike.
It gets better  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

dakle osjećam se ko da sam na godišnjici mature  :lool:

----------


## Svimbalo

Hej tang  :Smile:

----------


## pepi

> ljudi, dijete ima 20 kila. (ili 19).
> nema 12!


X

Kod nas je učiteljica u boravku djeci rekla da nije lijepo da se hrana baca, da pojedu koliko mogu, jer za taj ručak njihovi roditelji moraju zaraditi i to je upalilo. 
Nikad ih nije tjerala da sve pojedu, ali uvijek je bilo nešto što dijete može pojesti.

----------


## Mojca

> Ja bih se sa velikim zakašnjenjem ipak sekundicu vratila na temu.
> Mojca, imam dijete koje je izrazito izbirljivo u hrani, jelovnik mu se donedavno sastojao od otprilike 5 jela i posljedično je do negdje 9. godine života bio pothranjeno.
> Obroci u školi noćna mora, ne voli ništa, čak i one stvari koje "svi vole". Očajavala sam zbog toga na ovom i nizu drugih foruma , optuživana da mu previše titram bla bla, sve što se i ovdje moglo pročitati.
> Kako se je problem riješio, ustvari ti ne znam reći, pa ovo nije post-savjet, nego samo da znaš da postane bolje. 
> Prekjučer je bio na sistematskom pregledu u 5.om razredu i dobio nalaz na kojem piše- BMI 20.0, što je već lagana preuhranjenost (mislim, nije mi trebala potvrda onoga što ionako vidim).
> Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati kad gledam njegove stare slike.
> It gets better



Svimbalo, lijepo te vidjeti.  :Smile:  
Hvala... nekako se i ja tome nadam. 
Kad je bila mala nije htjela pogledati pire, sad ga obožava... i još puno takvih primjera... bude sve došlo na svoje.

----------


## Mojca

> dakle osjećam se ko da sam na godišnjici mature



Hahha... 
Vidiš, ako otvorim još koji topic, tko zna tko će sve doći...  :lool:

----------


## seni

svimbi, pozdrav!
pa gdje si ti?

----------


## Svimbalo

Fora je kako sam ja sad stara članica foruma  :drama: 
Pozdrav svima, sve vas je lijepo vidjeti, ja još uvijek škicnem Filozofski, pa sam tako došla i ovdje.
Malo me je život odnio u čudnim smjerovima, sad se pokušavam vratiti u normalu, a ovaj forum je normala  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> s tim se potpuno slazem ina. 
> no cini mi se da kada pisemo nekome pokusavajuci dati neke savjete, odnosno pokazati stvari iz druge perspektive, onda valjda ne reagiramo iz povremenih stanja iznerviranosti, nervoze, ljutnje, kada ne mozemo i ne znamo bolje.... sto je stvatko od nas u roditeljstvu dozivio i dozivljava.
> svatko od nas zeli povremeno i djecu i partnere ispaliti na mjesec, poslati ih dovraga i zainatiti se. u to uopce ne sumnjam.
> 
> nego reagiramo iz pozicije naseg opceg pristupa roditeljstvu, osobnim i djecjim granicama.


Teško je povući tu crtu - kad reagiraš iz općenitog pristupa, kad iz neke konkretne situacije. Ako je bilo puno konkretnih situacija, očito je da je to nešto tvoj roditeljski pristup  :Grin: . Npr., ovisno o roditeljskom pristupu i nekoj konkretnoj situaciji koje ćemo se prisjetiti u vlastitom roditeljstvu (dijete "zezalo" oko nečega, kako se to razriješilo), dat ćemo ovaj ili onaj savjet. Neko će to percipirat kao Game of Thrones, a netko kao određivanje vlastitih granica.

----------


## n.grace

Svimbi, super da si se javila!  :Kiss:

----------


## Kaae

> Fora je kako sam ja sad stara članica foruma 
> Pozdrav svima, sve vas je lijepo vidjeti, ja još uvijek škicnem Filozofski, pa sam tako došla i ovdje.
> Malo me je život odnio u čudnim smjerovima, sad se pokušavam vratiti u normalu, a ovaj forum je normala


Ako je forum normala, kamo si ti zalutala?  :lool:  :hug:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

svimbi  :Heart:

----------


## Anemona

Pozdrav Svimbi i potpisujem sve.
I da postane bolje i dijete pocne jesti i normalu.

----------


## Mojca

Javljanje u živo iz restorana, samo za one koji tvrde da neće jesti nigdje osim doma.  :Smile: 
Pojela je riblju juhu,  rizoto s kozicama i tikvicama,  probala tartufe i oduševila se.

----------


## larmama

Moja recimo obožava sushi no do cikle, pekmeza i svježe rajčice još nije dorasla . A ja pak volim sve ovo drugo osim ovog prvog  :Cool:

----------


## magriz

> Javljanje u živo iz restorana, samo za one koji tvrde da neće jesti nigdje osim doma. 
> Pojela je riblju juhu,  rizoto s kozicama i tikvicama,  probala tartufe i oduševila se.


pametna mala  :Smile: 
a za menza-prehranu potpuno ju razumijem

----------


## Mojca

Pa jesam odmah na početku rekla da je gurmanica.  :Laughing:

----------


## Svimbalo

> Javljanje u živo iz restorana, samo za one koji tvrde da neće jesti nigdje osim doma. 
> Pojela je riblju juhu,  rizoto s kozicama i tikvicama,  probala tartufe i oduševila se.


Ništo od toga ti moj ne bi pojeo  :Grin:

----------


## seni

Dakle mojca, dijete definitivno ima dobar ukus!  :Cool:

----------


## jelena.O

Nego mojca drzmo se teme,jesi li pitala kaj ravnatelja?

----------


## Peterlin

> Pa jesam odmah na početku rekla da je gurmanica.


Pa nek ponese ulje od tartufa u školu, da si začini ručak, hehehe.... No, možda je to pretjerano, ali svakako može tražiti da joj daju sol i papar, bosiljak, peršin i nešto drugo od začina koje imaju. Kaže moj kolega s posla "sve što se može posoliti, može se i pojesti", hehehe...

----------


## Beti3

> Javljanje u živo iz restorana, samo za one koji tvrde da neće jesti nigdje osim doma. 
> Pojela je riblju juhu,  rizoto s kozicama i tikvicama,  probala tartufe i oduševila se.





> Ništo od toga ti moj ne bi pojeo


Najbolje je da ni ja ništa od toga ne bih probala  :Smile:   Dobro, možda rižoto, ako sam jako gladna.

----------


## Lili75

Moja djeca obožavaju meni koji je jela malena u restoranu. Kao i ja i muž. :Smile: 

To je ručak koji često radim doma.

----------


## Mojca

> Dakle mojca, dijete definitivno ima dobar ukus!


Definitivno ima. 
I osjećaj za detalje koji čine razliku. 
Nedavno sam radila isto jelo par dana za redom,  ono vrlo jednostavno i brzo, kratko pirjani poriluk,  ribana mrkvica i kelj pupcar. Prvi put je bilo baš fino, taman fino al dente,  drugi put sam zaboravila na to jer sam nešto radila s njom i postalo je klasično mekano dinstano povrće. 
Prvi put je tražila još, drugi put odustala nakon zalogaja.

----------


## Mojca

> Pa nek ponese ulje od tartufa u školu, da si začini ručak, hehehe.... No, možda je to pretjerano, ali svakako može tražiti da joj daju sol i papar, bosiljak, peršin i nešto drugo od začina koje imaju. Kaže moj kolega s posla "sve što se može posoliti, može se i pojesti", hehehe...


Super ideja. Thx
Obožava gomashio i sjemenke suncokreta preprzene i zalivene shoyu umakom,  probati ću joj to spakirati.

----------


## Mojca

> Nego mojca drzmo se teme,jesi li pitala kaj ravnatelja?


Nisam. 
Razgovarala sam s pedagoginjom,  našli smo neki kompromis s kojim smo svi zadovoljni.  
Još da ubacim ovo sto je Peterlin spomenula...

----------


## Lili75

super Mojca nadam se da će vam biti ok to rješenje.

----------


## jelena.O

I jel se kaj popravilo?

----------


## Mojca

Je, došli su praznici, otišla je kod bake. 
 :Grin:

----------

